# Dayacom Nib Manufacturer



## raltenhofen

Hi all!

I remember reading this in a previous thread, but I can't seem to find it again. And then of course, a customer asked the question.

Who manufactures the nibs for Dayacom?

Thanks for those who can remember better than I!


----------



## PenWorks

Since no one responded, I'll take a stab at it. I believe they are made in Germany, by who, I do not know. If I had to guess, I would say Schmidt.
Some question as to if they really are made in Germany, I think they are. I did inquire about some fine point nibs and they responded about a nib made in India. If the nib says made in Germany on it, I would go with that.


----------



## mrcook4570

Iridium Point Germany and Made In Germany are two vastly different statements.  IPG nibs are not necessarily made in Germany and most likely come from Taiwan, China, or some other country.  Some IPG nibs (most notably Schmidt) are actually made in Germany.  IIRC, none of them are actually tipped with iridium.


----------



## george

On the ink reserovar it is written SCHMIDT, and since they also make nibs, I would say these are also made by them. I have contact them some time ago for pen parts, but did not get any response. But they make a lot of different types of nibs a seen on their web site

http://www.schmidttechnology.de/en/schreibgeraete/produkte/fuellhaltersysteme/c_1_3_1.htm

While we are on the subject, and that I am quite an amateur on nibs area, would you be so kind to tell me this:

1. on the internet I have found that there are 2 types of nibs - steel and gold. 
What type of the nibs are on the pen kits purchased at CSUSA (perhaps some 3rd type of material) ? Are the golden the best ?

2. if I would like to offer the customers better nibs as on original CSUSA kit - is that possbile ? Can I change just the nib ? And where and what type of nib should I buy ?

3. do you usualy try the fountain pen (nib) before passing it to the customer ? 

Thank you in advance for possbile answer. Since I sell more or less only fountain pens (roolerball seems 2nd grade pen to the people, I guess), I must learn the basics. 

Thanks, George


----------



## marcruby

Gold nibs are mostly for ego value.  A well designed and tuned steel nib should actually be better for most purposes, but people hate to admit that.  After all, I can jump the price of a gold nibbed pen by $100, a good piece of that being profit with no additional labor.

Marc


----------



## wdcav1952

George, my opinions only, and worth only what it cost you :wink:



george said:


> On the ink reserovar it is written SCHMIDT, and since they also make nibs, I would say these are also made by them. I have contact them some time ago for pen parts, but did not get any response. But they make a lot of different types of nibs a seen on their web site
> 
> http://www.schmidttechnology.de/en/schreibgeraete/produkte/fuellhaltersysteme/c_1_3_1.htm
> 
> While we are on the subject, and that I am quite an amateur on nibs area, would you be so kind to tell me this:
> 
> 1. on the internet I have found that there are 2 types of nibs - steel and gold.
> What type of the nibs are on the pen kits purchased at CSUSA (perhaps some 3rd type of material) ? Are the golden the best ?
> Pretty well all stock nibs are steel and the color is just for show.
> 
> 2. if I would like to offer the customers better nibs as on original CSUSA kit - is that possbile ? Can I change just the nib ? And where and what type of nib should I buy ?
> Yes, you can change just the nib.  Lou, member DCBluesman sells nibs.  His steel semi-flex nibs are very reasonable and write far better than most stock nibs.  He does offer 14k nibs, if you and your customer desire to go that route.
> 
> 3. do you usualy try the fountain pen (nib) before passing it to the customer ?
> If you do try the nib, it should be dipped ONLY and then thoroughly cleaned.  A true fountain pen aficionado does not want anyone else to use the nib.
> 
> Thank you in advance for possbile answer. Since I sell more or less only fountain pens (roolerball seems 2nd grade pen to the people, I guess), I must learn the basics.
> As noted, Lou's Behind the nib articles are informative and the Internet is loaded with good information on the subject of fountain pens.
> 
> Thanks, George


----------



## george

Thank you, William and Marc. I know a lot more now, that yesterday.


----------



## DCBluesman

A couple of years ago I solicited bids from nib manufacturers around the world...Germany, Great Britain, (mainland) China, Taiwan, India and a few others.  I received samples of steel nibs from several manufacturers, one of which was in India.  The nibs were marked "Iridium Point Germany".  On Dayacom's site, several of the pen kits note that the nibs are made in India.  I somehow doubt the nibs are made in Germany, then sent to Taiwan to be assembled into the section as the kit is being assembled.

And my Heritance nibs are 18k gold, William!


----------



## wdcav1952

Lou, they say the memory is the second thing to go.  I am starting to worry about what the third thing is!! 

Please apologise to your nibs for me! :redface:


----------



## Dan_F

I'll put in another good word for Lou's nibs. 

Gold nibs were used in many vintage pens for two reasons:

1. Gold doesn't rust; prior to stainless steel, this was a big factor.

2. Older nibs tended to have more flex, which enabled variation in the line thickness by altering the pressure applied to the nib. Much has been written about this at the Fountain Pen Network, which is a terrific resource for the FPcentric.    FPN

Dan


----------



## fernhills

marcruby said:


> Gold nibs are mostly for ego value.  A well designed and tuned steel nib should actually be better for most purposes, but people hate to admit that.  After all, I can jump the price of a gold nibbed pen by $100, a good piece of that being profit with no additional labor.
> 
> Marc



   I think when you lay down $70-$90 for a pen part it becomes a hefty investment and a risk as to weather or not you will get your money back. Ego has nothing do with anything. Any little profit you make on it, is due.


----------

